# valve clearence 450foreman



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

can any one tell me the valve clearence on the 450 formen , not sure what yr it is.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

.006" or .15mm intake/exhaust is what I set my 300's on.

The Foreman 450 sets on .004"/.10mm intake and .005"/.12mm.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

is that for both in. and ex.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The book says .004intake and .005exhaust on the Foreman 450's.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i set them both to .006 so it should be ok . better loose than tight


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

thats what I do!

They tend to tighten up when they get hot!


----------

